# 601 tractor question



## redman2006 (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a 601 Ford.  I need some help from someone that has restored these.

I am trying to decide if it is worth restoring or should I sell it off.

I put it away about 2 years ago.  Things happened and I did not get back to using it.  It has been sitting there without anything doen to it since.  

When I put it away, it had a small leak in the thermostat housing and had weak hydraulics in the three point.  Other than that, it was ok.  The wiring is bad.  I know a lot of it needs to be redone.

I am sure the carb needs to be rebuilt and some other basic maintenance and repair done.  I do not have the time or the mechanical ability or interest to do this myself, so I would hire it done.

My questions:  Is it worthwhile to have it done?

Who could do it in the Canton area?  I was hoping to find a shade tree hobby type guy that would like to get it running again.

Any ideas on costs?

Should I just sell it and forget it?  I really don't need it any longer, so I would not likely replace it at this time.  

Thoughts?


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Apr 4, 2012)

Never restored one but ....

The Ford 601 was a well made tractor, fairly simple but well made and tough. 

The electrical system is also fairly simple 6 volt deal, if I were redoing ... I would update to a 12 volt system. With a change to a single wire Chevy alternator and a 12 v coil. The starter would not have to be changed, but the light bulbs and maybe any meters that you have. 

The carb will be simple too ..most had a Walbo,Carter, Marvel-Schebler(most likely) or other simple carb that is easy to redo... parts are easy to get for most..

The hydraulics are another matter ... these are somewhat harder to work on. The "weak " may be cause by the cylinder which is under the seat near the lift arms, the pump which is on the side of the engine near the transmission or it could be some of the internal seals or valves... I would take this part to someone who knows this type stuff. 

The thermostat housing could probably be welded up or replace for not too much, even JB weld may work ...

The main problem would be "how" much you would want to invest to get it going ... a shade tree guy could get most everything ... but the  hydraulics.... I would think more about taking elsewhere ...


----------



## TheWildLife (Apr 4, 2012)

I used and maintained a 601 for a couple of years while clearing land and building a house. Along with what BP99 said, these are great tractors from the stand point of maintenance costs and simplicity. Parts are cheap or at least used to be. The hydraulics really aren't that bad. I found the culprit with mine for weak hydraulics to be the lift cylinder. The lift cylinder rings were more out and couldn't hold much pressure therefore resulting in the dreaded "hiccups". Anyway, if you do not have any desire/need to keep the tractor or replace it, let somebody else have it as is and let them repair it. There is still a decent market for these tractors.


----------



## redman2006 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info.     I may just sell as is and be done with it.   It is handy to have but I do not need it.


----------



## nkbigdog (Apr 7, 2012)

I rebuilt the valve body on a 681, that controls the hydrolics for the lift,  for my sister..The seals were gone and would not hold pressure.  You need to have the right tools to preform the job..If you want to restore it I would suggest you pull the valve body and take it to be rebuilt..On the 681 it is in the bottom of the sump under the seat Plate that weights a bazillion pounds..I had to use a chain fall to pull the cover off to get to it...Good luck which ever way you go..


----------



## redman2006 (Apr 9, 2012)

nkbigdog said:


> I rebuilt the valve body on a 681, that controls the hydrolics for the lift,  for my sister..The seals were gone and would not hold pressure.  You need to have the right tools to preform the job..If you want to restore it I would suggest you pull the valve body and take it to be rebuilt..On the 681 it is in the bottom of the sump under the seat Plate that weights a bazillion pounds..I had to use a chain fall to pull the cover off to get to it...Good luck which ever way you go..



Thanks
I will probably sell at this point.  The need is not there, though it is handy to have.


----------



## Amend2nd (Apr 12, 2012)

You can repair the hydraulics on that tractor for less that a $15 hydraulic overhaul kit. One problem with the kit is two of the smaller o-rings that are not the correct size(thickness) in a mating surface on the lift cover(you can buy them separately(or take a chance on reusing the old ones. It only takes about two hours max for a skilled person to do the basics. if you take your time and clean everything well, not more than a day.

The 8N and 600-800 series are all basically the same for the most part in the lift area.

The wiring is simple as well.(6 volt or 12 volt system) and can be done for less than $10 if no parts are required.


http://www.ntractorclub.com/howtos/pdfs/8N-Hydraulic-Lift-How-To-Repair-Economically.pdf
http://www.fixthatford.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=225_256_259


http://www.sparexusa.com/Catalogs/Ford39_64/Hydraulics.pdf

There is one component that is overlooksed that can make the hydraulics erratic and usually die to wear. The "cam follower pin" pin located on the Hydraluc shaft control arm inside the housing on the  that the outside lever contacts the controls on the inside of the transmission/liftpump housing. If it is worn(a groove will be noticable and most ar worn to some degree and a pin cannot be obtained carefully press.drive it out and a 3/8 or 5/15"(I forget the exact size) diameter grade 8 bolt can be cut to replace it utilising the non threaded section and cut it to make a replacement pin. There are adjustments on the lift and they have to be set right... read the last PDF file on this post. It tells you step by step.

I have worked on many of these tractors. The lift cover is abut 75 lbs and I am 55 in fair health and can lift one by hand.

Lay your bolts out in the same pattern as you remover them to avoid confusion on reassembly(they are different lenghts.

Here is a good instructional tool. If is based on an 8N but yours is the same.

For 8n hydraulic lift overhaul pdf

Google "Ford 601 tractor repair" or "Ford 8N tractor repair"


----------



## redman2006 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks 
I missed this reply!


----------

